

Ask HN: What's the next billion dollar acquisition? - nibo


======
eldavido
Something combining the physical and digital worlds (e.g. AirBnB, although not
claiming it will be them).

Software for software's sake is getting more played out every day and it seems
there's such enormous potential to make everyday life vastly better using
modern websites and mobile apps.

